# PPG vs Sherwin Williams



## hired gun

So I live in fairly rural area and the only non box store paint suppliers readily avalailable are pittsburgh paints and sherwin williams. Is there a clear winner on value and durability here?


----------



## Damon T

Probably depends on the ppg store. SW is pretty much the same everywhere it sounds like from this forum anyways. Having been almost completely SW free for the last 6 months, I can tell you I don't miss the fluctuating prices. My local SW store has good service so I can't complain about that. I went in the other day cuz the project we were on had pro mar 200 satin so I just used more of the same. $32.79 a gallon! I almost flipped, but I texted my rep and he gave me some lame excuse and then fixed it. I'm very happy using mostly BM now, the prices are predictable and the products are simply the best.


----------



## chrisn

ppg:thumbsup:


----------



## Builtmany

I can bet PPG will provide you with better pricing and hold the prices better than SW.


----------



## TJ Paint

PPG is cooler.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## kdpaint

I have never used PPG, as there is only one dealer, 20 miles from me, but from what I see and hear, SW is not so great, unless you buy a massive amount of paint.


----------



## Workaholic

I use both depending upon my needs for the job.


----------



## Oden

I've found that PPG seems to have better products for what I'd call industrial applications.


----------



## Lambrecht

Different store different service. I use PPG almost exclusively. I recently purchased 40 gallons of DTM from my local dealer for 34.91 a gallon. I needed more a couple days later but they were out so I called the PPG store in the next closest town about 45min. away and had them set 10 gallons aside for me. When I got there they tried to charge me 75.00 a gallon after my " contractor discount". 

I smiled and showed them my receipt from the other store and told them I did not appreciate them trying to screw me on the price. Right away the clerk was on the phone with who the heck knows and miraculously my paint went from 75.00 a gallon to 34.91 a gallon. A savings of over 300.00 bucks. The customer service at my regular dealer is top notch which is the main reason I have been with them for so long. However, not getting screwed on pricing helps too.


----------



## TJ Paint

[email protected] 75/gal on anything besides my special goldbase recipie I had ppg develop for me that bonds directly over oil enamel without sanding or priming...

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## Lambrecht

They actually tried to get me to set up a charge account with them before I left. I guess they figured they could screw me later.


----------



## Steve Burnett

When I first started out I used SW. But after many mis-tints and other issues we started using other paints finally landing with Ben Moore. We have been using BM for 11 years now and not only do we find the products superior but the service as well.


----------



## NCPaint1

Lambrecht said:


> They actually tried to get me to set up a charge account with them before I left. I guess they figured they could screw me later.


In their defense (sorta)... they don't know you from Joe blow off the street. I'm an independent PPG dealer... my computer is not linked to PPG's corporate stores. When someone comes in I charge them my price. They could be a huge account, but never been in my store before so I haven't a clue. Same goes the other way... one of my guys goes there, like what happened with you. The part that pisses me off is them trying to get you to setup an account. PPG likes to cherry pick their independent dealers.


----------



## Diversers

As business owner's please get your emotions out of it. Which ever vendor give you the best price, that's who you use. Ya'll act like sissy's sometime. Period!


----------



## NCPaint1

Diversers said:


> As business owner's please get your emotions out of it. Which ever vendor give you the best price, that's who you use. Ya'll act like sissy's sometime. Period!


Wow really? OK then, cheapest painter wins to paint my house!! There's more to it than being the cheapest, for most business models at least.


----------



## Ultimate

Diversers said:


> As business owner's please get your emotions out of it. Which ever vendor give you the best price, that's who you use. Ya'll act like sissy's sometime. Period!


Most inaccurate.


----------

